# مشكلة أتمنى أن تكون بسيطة أتمنى المساعدة ...



## الصويل (11 أغسطس 2016)

السلام عليكم :-
أولا كل الأحترام والتقدير لكل من قدم المساعدة والخبرة فى هذا الملتقى الرائع ...
بأختصار لى صديق قام بأنشاء مصنع صغير لتصنيع الصابون السائل للأوانى والأقمشة ..وكانت الأمور تمام وفجأة بدأت رائحة المنتج متعفنة وكريهة أكرمكم الله وكانها ابار سوداء ولم يغير شى فى كمية المواد او نسبها بالأحرىولكن قام بتغيير الملح المستخدم فى العملية لآن الملح المستخدم سابقا يتم استيراده من الخارج أما الملح المستخد حاليا هو ملح طعام محلى والمياه المستخدمة مياه ابار عادية وغير معالجة .... أتمنى أن تفيدونى بسبب المشكلة حتى أوصلها لصديقى لتفادى هذه المشكلة ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------

